# EMERGENCY - supermarket beans



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am going today on a business trip (I will pack my aeropress and hand grinder emergency kit), but my subscription bag of beans is done, and the next one hasn't arrived. PANIC MODE ON!

I have several stores handy: waitrose, cooperative, whole foods, m&s and even s%#$€uks.

Would you recommend any emergency buy so I can survive abroad for a few days until I find a decent coffee shop with fresh beans on destiny (Antwerp)?

cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In Antwerp get yourself down to Caffenation for the best coffee, they are a roaster and have a cafe.

If you can survive until Antwerp then don't bother, but if you desperately need beans today then its pot luck really. Id buy the bag that looks most appealing!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Illy Monoarabica Yirgacheffe.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

aaronb said:


> In Antwerp get yourself down to Caffenation for the best coffee, they are a roaster and have a cafe.
> 
> If you can survive until Antwerp then don't bother, but if you desperately need beans today then its pot luck really. Id buy the bag that looks most appealing!


excellent suggestion! Thanks! I will head to caffenation in a couple of days. In the meantime I will have to drink something, and I am not allowed to drink whiskey at work. Have you ever bought bean in the temple of globalisation? They have one of their braches right in front of my main door, and I promised myself I would never step into that filthy business building, but if someone can recommend their beans for an emergency...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Youd be better off in a supermarket than overpriced burnt $bucks rubbish


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Head to Waitrose and buy some Union Hand Roasted coffee (look for the purple labels)

Their Revolution blend will get you through


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2015)

A while ago a friend of mine made me a coffee with Waitrose's own brand Sumatran Mandheling beans; really wasn't at all bad.

I wouldn't panic too much, it's not too difficult to buy decent coffee in supermarkets these days.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sainsbury's finest Kenyan are not bad.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Couldn't find any of those, and all waitrose own brand bags will I saw will expire in Dec 2015, so I assume they were rosted in Dec 2014? Finally got a grumpy mule's Panama expiring 11/02/2016 at Whole Foods. Will try later


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I wouldn't panic too much, it's not too difficult to buy decent coffee in supermarkets these days.


Yes, it is.

Unless you set your standards REALLY low.


----------



## plorley_coffee (Feb 14, 2015)

Coffee pirates on Amazon Prime!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to buy Tesco's finest, nutty.. Recenty I was swayed to by a tin of Illy decaffeinated beans from our local Tescos as they were on the 'scab stand' for £1.50 and thought they were worth a shot for when I want a coffee in the evening and want to sleep lol (needs sugar and milk though...)


----------

